# Expert Opinion-Lomo Luna camera



## Jinnhs (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello,i am a camera collector and i am looking for Lomo Luna(photo attached).
I would like to know where can i find that piece and the estimate price of this camera.




I would be gratefull if anyone can help me on this.


----------



## Jinnhs (Aug 16, 2013)

So nobody knows anything about this camera??


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 16, 2013)

i dont know if this is your post or not since the post was made in 2010. but it the exact picture you shared here.  If not i would ask some of these collectors for some information.

USSRPhoto.com Forums - just arrived in my collection

scroll down about 5 photos and and you will see the post with the picture u shared.

sorry thats the best i can do.


----------



## limr (Aug 16, 2013)

I did some searching and the only thing I found for the Luna specifically was this online auction that was completed in 2011: Rare Russian Luna (Lubitel) Twin Lens Reflex Camera (04/27/2011)

The Luna seemed to be one of the variations the Soviets made of the Lubitel. Here's what I found about the models of Russian-made TLR: Soviet and Russian Cameras - Lubitel and Russian TLRs

You might also check out or contact this site: Fedka Web Site  He deals in the Soviet-made cameras. I bought my Lubitel and Zorki from him. No Lunas, but he might have more information.

From the few minutes I've taken to poke around the Internets, it looks like it's going to be very difficult to find.


----------



## limr (Aug 16, 2013)

ShaneF said:


> i dont know if this is your post or not since the post was made in 2010. but it the exact picture you shared here.  If not i would ask some of these collectors for some information.
> 
> USSRPhoto.com Forums - just arrived in my collection
> 
> ...



Interesting. That is the exact picture. Reading a few posts before that, I saw this:...

Oops, tried to cut and paste but apparently the text color is white and for some reason I can't change it here.

Anyway, the point was that Lomo made several Lubitel TLRs with no name plate that were intended for foreign export. The Luna nameplate was intended for the cameras sold in Greece.


----------



## timor (Aug 16, 2013)

Ha ! Nothing get lost on the net. Awesome.


----------



## Jinnhs (Aug 17, 2013)

ShaneF said:


> i dont know if this is your post or not since the post was made in 2010. but it the exact picture you shared here.  If not i would ask some of these collectors for some information.
> 
> USSRPhoto.com Forums - just arrived in my collection
> 
> ...


Nope,the post is not mine.I found the photo on google images and i shared here in order to help.
Thank you for the link.



limr said:


> I did some searching and the only thing I found for the Luna specifically was this online auction that was completed in 2011: Rare Russian Luna (Lubitel) Twin Lens Reflex Camera (04/27/2011)
> 
> The Luna seemed to be one of the variations the Soviets made of the Lubitel. Here's what I found about the models of Russian-made TLR: Soviet and Russian Cameras - Lubitel and Russian TLRs
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.
Your post was really helpfull.
I couldn't find a lot about this camera even online.


----------



## limr (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's another link to the Soviet Cams website: Soviet and Russian Cameras - Lubitel-2  I thought at first it was the same site that I had just linked to, but it's slightly different. The first one I posted was just about Soviet-made TLRs in general. This one is specifically about the Lubitel 2 and it's variations. About 3/4 down the page, you see "PK 1420" which is the 'no name' version, and then scroll to the last camera on the page and you'll see "PK 1455 Camera identical to PK1420 "No-Name" version (see above), but under export name "LUNA". Intended for Greece market. Very uncommon to find. The picture of sample below was found in private collection in Greece."

Since your location indicates you're in Greece, perhaps you'll have a chance to find a Luna specifically, but if you are more interested in the camera itself and not just the nameplate, just start looking for a Lubitel 2.


----------

